# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  δυσλειτουργία θέματος φωτογραφίας Οκτ.

## blackmailer

Απο το πρωί που προσπαθώ να μπω στην ψηφοφορία για την καλύτερη φωτογραφία του μήνα Οκτωβρίου δεν με αφήνει. Κάτι έχει γίνει και μόλις φορτώσει αρχικά η σελίδα κολλάνε τα πάντα και ούτε πίσω γυρνάει ούτε τπτ. Έτσι σκέφτηκα να το γράψω μήπως έχει κάποιο θέμα να το κοιτάξουν τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης.

----------


## mparoyfas

μπηκα κανονικά και ψήφισα δεν ειχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να δω τη σελίδα, για να καταφέρω να ψηφίσω την ανανέωνα ξανά και ξανά πολλές φορές. :Sign0007:

----------


## mrsoulis

Εγω απο την αλλη μια χαρα ψηφισα πριν απο λιγο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βασικά έκανα ένα πείραμα. Εγώ μπαίνω από το chrome και έχω πρόβλημα αλλά μπήκα από του αγοριού μου που έχει mozilla και μπαίνει κανονικά. Οπότε ίσως να ευθύνεται αυτό και να μην φορτώνει η σελίδα!

----------


## Μπία

Τα ίδια και με μένα εδώ και 5 ώρες

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα, αν και θα το δούμε τεχνικά το θέμα δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ίσως έχει να κάνει με αυτό που ανέφερε πιο πάνω η Κωσταντίνα, δηλαδή ποιον browser χρησιμοποιείτε.

Θα παρακαλούσα και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη εάν συναντήσουν οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα, να το αναφέρουν στο παρόν τόπικ.

----------


## amastro

Και εγώ το παρατήρησα το πρόβλημα, από το πρωί προσπαθώ αλλά τίποτα. Chrome έχω.

----------


## blackmailer

> Καλησπέρα, αν και θα το δούμε τεχνικά το θέμα δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ίσως έχει να κάνει με αυτό που ανέφερε πιο πάνω η Κωσταντίνα, δηλαδή ποιον browser χρησιμοποιείτε.



Τον chrome τον χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα και πουθενά! Επίσης σε όλες σχεδόν τις ψηφοφορίες έχω ψηφίσει χωρίς πρόβλημα στο παρελθόν!!

----------


## wild15

Εγω παιδια απο το Chrome ψηφισα το μεσημερι χωρις προβλημα

----------


## Gardelius

> Τον chrome τον χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα και πουθενά! Επίσης σε όλες σχεδόν τις ψηφοφορίες έχω ψηφίσει χωρίς πρόβλημα στο παρελθόν!!


Νεκτάριε μόλις ψήφισα και εγώ τώρα.

Θα το κοιτάξουμε και αργότερα  αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα θα ανακοινωθεί επίσημα.

----------


## blackmailer

Ηλία δοκίμασα ξανά τώρα και δεν μπορούσα, έτσι μπήκα απο Internet Explorer , με τον οποίο ψήφισα κανονικά!!  ::

----------


## vasilakis13

Κι εγώ αντιμετωπιζω πρόβλημα, ουτε απο chrome ουτε απο tapatalk μπορω να μπω

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilis.a

και γω απο χτες βραδυ τα ιδια με chrome.κολαει και μενει κολημενη η  σελιδα οποτε αναγκαζομαι να βγω  εντελως.

----------


## jk21

παιδια καποια φωτο ισως βαραινει το συστημα ,αλλα με μπερδευει οτι συμβαινει  μονο στο chrome και με explorer οχι .Οτι και να ναι ,συντομα θα κοιταξουμε να βρουμε λυση

----------


## vasilis.a

εγω τουλαχιστον ολες τις φωτο τις εβλεπα κανονικα πριν μπει η στηλη με την ψηφοφορια

----------


## xrisam

Εμένα με δυσκόλεψε στον προηγούμενο διαγωνισμό φωτογραφίας τον περασμένο μήνα, κολλαγε συνεχώς.

Σε αυτη τη ψηφοφορια όμως φόρτωνε κανονικά.

----------


## Μπία

Aκόμη δεν μπορώ να μπω,κολλάει και πρέπει να αποσυνδεθώ για να ξαναξεκινήσω .

----------


## jk21

Μπια προσπαθουμε να το διορθωσουμε και μαλλον ξερουμε τι φταιει ,αλλα πρεπει να γινει ,χωρις να χαλασει το θεμα και η ηδη προχωρημενη ψηφοφορια

προσπαθησε να μπεις με explorer ,που εδω τουλαχιστον μπαινω ανετα

----------


## jk21

το προβλημα λυθηκε !

----------


## blackmailer

όντως λύθηκε...έτσι απο περιέργεια αν επιτρέπεται που υπήρχε το πρόβλημα;

----------


## jk21

κατι στο κειμενο και στους χαρακτηρες ,για λογους που δεν ξερουμε (εχει σχεση με κωδικα ) δημιουργουσε bug .Aφαιρεθηκε το παλιο και αντικατασταθηκε με νεο

----------

